# Girl Bowhunter Pink Camo Decal



## BowtechBlonde (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow! I found this on ebay a couple of weeks ago, but I'm just now getting around to ordering one (mostly because I don't even have my hunting license yet). 

Anyway, I figured I'd stick in on my SUV window once I get my license. It's just so darned cute, and PINK, that I had to share (after I ordered one first, of course!!). Now I don't have it yet, so I haven't seen it in person. I'll add more comments once I get it.

It's $4.99 and free shipping. He has 9 left as of today, but he says he has LOTS of other archery stickers that he'll put up soon.


----------



## Blue Diamond (Apr 12, 2009)

It's so cute!! It's amazing what you can find on e-bay


----------



## MO Bow Huntress (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I am so going to have to order one (or two)!


----------



## marque (Mar 26, 2007)

That is pretty cool. I found a pink one with a girl bowhunter...


----------



## M.Fawn (Feb 21, 2009)

hey, too funny, I ordered one not to long ago and it just came in 2 days ago. I love it!!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Shoot Like A Girl Logo Decal*

Our Shoot Like a Girl logo decal will be available around 15 May 2008! These will be 6" x 6". I'll let you know when we get them on our website!


----------



## BowtechBlonde (Apr 13, 2009)

That's cool cuz I need one more decal and this one I can put on right away! I'm not putting the bowhunter one on until I get my license. 



SLG2 said:


> Our Shoot Like a Girl logo decal will be available around 15 May 2008! These will be 6" x 6". I'll let you know when we get them on our website!


----------



## BowtechBlonde (Apr 13, 2009)

*got my decal today*

Got my decal today...love, love, love it!


----------



## haute doe (Apr 17, 2009)

Cool decal!! I need one for my car!!!:wink:


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Shoot Like a Girl Decals*

Our decals came in today (made in USA)! They look great, I'll get pics posted soon. Since there was as many requests for white as there were for pink, we did both!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

SLG2 said:


> Our decals came in today (made in USA)! They look great, I'll get pics posted soon. Since there was as many requests for white as there were for pink, we did both!



That's wonderful news! Funny I just checked your website last night to see if there was an update on the decals. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Ladies, 

I just talked with one of our archery talk sposers and she has came up with some great Women's archer or hunter decals.

Not to hi-jack but Mindy with Onestringer has got some talent...!!! 

Thanks Mindy for the great work


----------



## BowtechBlonde (Apr 13, 2009)

*Hijack away!!*

No problem...love to find new decals. Thanks for the info!



Huntinggirl said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just talked with one of our archery talk sposers and she has came up with some great Women's archer or hunter decals.
> 
> ...


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

SLG2 said:


> Our decals came in today (made in USA)! They look great, I'll get pics posted soon. Since there was as many requests for white as there were for pink, we did both!


Hey Karen, any updates on these Shoot Like A Girl decals? Can't wait to see one!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Huntinggirl said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just talked with one of our archery talk sposers and she has came up with some great Women's archer or hunter decals.
> 
> ...


Is this Shoot Like a Girl? Or a different company?


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Decal are on our Web Site*

The decals look great! They are $5.00. Enjoy!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

SLG2 said:


> The decals look great! They are $5.00. Enjoy!


I just ordered mine! Can't wait to put it on my car!


----------



## Skiminims (Mar 21, 2009)

Those are great!!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Jul 20, 2006)

McStamper said:


> Is this Shoot Like a Girl? Or a different company?



No Onestringer is an AT sponser they do mostly arrow wraps but can also do decals.
I got my decal the other day it is Pink camo and says Girls Hunt Too !! I will see if I can post a pic of it later


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Huntinggirl said:


> No Onestringer is an AT sponser they do mostly arrow wraps but can also do decals.
> I got my decal the other day it is Pink camo and says Girls Hunt Too !! I will see if I can post a pic of it later


Sounds cool.


----------

